# Fraps not recording sound



## mattglop (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey,

My Fraps will not record Maple Story's sounds. I tried messing with the Fraps settings as well as with my computer's volume control settings. I tried Googling this, and it seems a lot of other people have this problem with many games. Has anyone encountered this problem/found a solution?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Yossarian500 (Aug 15, 2007)

The vast majority of games work with Fraps just fine, but there are some games that cause troubles, for reasons I haven't been able to figure out. For me it's Day of Defeat: Source. The audio is always awful with recordings of that game, and never synched properly, and is basically unusable (it's extra-strange given that other Source-engine games record perfectly for me). I've never found a solution, I just stick to recording other games.  I suppose perhaps that a new Fraps version could solve these problems, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

I dislike fraps very much. I encounter lag and problems you discussed. 

Try GameCam Lite

Its awesome!  (and sound)


----------



## Yossarian500 (Aug 15, 2007)

I disagree. I tried GameCam and it's terrible next to Fraps. Of course Fraps lags you a little; think of what it's doing in the background, after all, but I can record [email protected] (with perfect sound) in most games, and my computer is anything but state-of-the-art. And I've found that even when the frame rate stutters while you're playing and recording at the same time, the resulting video almost never reflects this.

I actually sometimes miss the fps hit I got with Fraps on my last computer. Sometimes when the frame rate is real high while I'm recording, I lose track of whether or not I am recording, and I end up with huge videos of me going through menus or whatever.  I finally fixed that issue by putting a little LED indicator on my second monitor, which shows disk usage, which is sometimes the only indication that Fraps is actively recording.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I really do not think its a game problem that has horrible sound, you need to use the volume control the adjust "Stereo mix".


----------



## mattglop (Oct 9, 2007)

gamerbyron said:


> I really do not think its a game problem that has horrible sound, you need to use the volume control the adjust "Stereo mix".


I didn't have any horrible sound; I just recorded silence when I had wanted to record with sound. It is fixed now. I don't know exactly what I did, since I messed with so much stuff. I believe I downloaded a new Dell driver.

Thanks Everyone~


----------



## DevilRat (Nov 8, 2006)

I used fraps with onboard audio and couldn't figure a way to record sound. After I got a soundblaster card I used the soundmixer and set it to "What you hear" on the recording option. Worked perfectly after that.


----------

